
Great talks and presentations at 33C3 - metachris
https://www.metachris.com/2017/01/great-talks-and-presentations-at-33c3/
======
Foxboron
You are missing the "3 Years After Snowden: Is Germany fighting State
Surveillance?" talk by netzpolitik. Surprise guest at the end!

~~~
metachris
Thanks, added!

------
matt_knight
While plugging one's own work may be uncouth, if IoT and embedded topics are
of interest I hope you'll consider watching my talk on the LoRa wireless
protocol:
[https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-7945-decoding_the_lora_phy](https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-7945-decoding_the_lora_phy)

~~~
metachris
Added, thanks!

~~~
matt_knight
Hopefully because you feel it's worthy, not because I pestered you!

------
bblough
It's already on the list, but I thought the video on hacking cable/satellite
TV was amazing. I've done software reverse engineering, but don't have any
experience with hardware RE. It was great to see an overview of the process,
and especially, how someone de-caps a ROM chip and reverses the code stored
within.

------
HugoDaniel
Great work! Are these sorted in any particular order inside each topic ?

~~~
metachris
Thanks! And no, no particular order ;)

~~~
danbruc
In that case, i.e. without any specific ordering besides the grouping, you
could just use the existing list of talks [1]. The conference schedule [2] has
a rough grouping into tracks but while you get to the presentation slides from
there, there seem to be no links to the recordings.

[1]
[https://media.ccc.de/b/congress/2016](https://media.ccc.de/b/congress/2016)

[2]
[https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2016/Fahrplan/events...](https://fahrplan.events.ccc.de/congress/2016/Fahrplan/events.html)

------
yuvadam
This is just a list of links. I'd expect to read some more substance on which
talks were good and why.

------
yk
A really cool talk was the Dash button talk. The presenter exploited a bug in
the audio stack, or as I like to think about it, he got the firmware by
singing the secret code word.

------
kaybe
I did video on a few of these. I feel very accomplished now. :)

------
pepijndevos
The video links seem to be not loading. HN bombardment? The torrent links do
work.

~~~
vocworker
You probably got a bad mirror. Sadly we have no more mirrors in th US.

------
metachris
Author here. Let me know if I missed any that you think are good!

~~~
mino
Thanks for curating this list, it's very good!

------
gwu78
radare2

